# Changing you won't change me here.



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My head and skirt have shook and spun
For some imaginary one
So there's no telling now, my friend
How this little dance will end

It will demise in candy floss
Or a slime green sluggy moss
Whichever way, one thing is clear
I simply cannot change your fear.


----------

